
How to Get People to Say Yes: A Psychology Professor Explains Persuasion - peter_d_sherman
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9gP_rv8VB-U
======
Braighni
Added to "Watch later".

Have I failed already?

------
peter_d_sherman
Robert Cialdini

